# Lexmark Z52



## mhritter (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 
ich habe einen LEXMARK Z52 und hab folgendes Problem: ich habe die Tinte mittels Nachfüllset nachgefüllt. Anschließend Druckkopf gereinigt und Tinte wieder in den Drucker eingesetzt. 
Problem dabei: der Drucker versucht zwar zu drucken, auf Papier ist jedoch rein gar nichts; nicht mal ein Strich oder Punkt. Hab´die Düsen mit Wasser und mit Alkohol gereinigt, er druckt trotzdem nicht. 
Frage: hat jemand schon dieses Problem gehabt? Wer weis Rat? 
Herzlichen Dank schon mal im Voraus 

Michael


----------



## Whizzly (2. Dezember 2003)

Hiho,
hört sich verdächtig nach vertrockneter Tinte an... 

Ich hab zwar solch ein Problem noch nicht gehabt, allerdings weiss ich, dass Lexmark Patronen verhältnismäßig schnell eintrocknen. Wenn also mehr als 2 Wochen zwischen Leergehen und Nachfüllen liegen, kanns schon passiert sein   

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

Whizzly


----------

